# Bargain deal on SD cards via groupon and Jessops



## Judderman62 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all

just found this deal via Groupon and Jessops for Sandisk Extreme SD cards

http://www.ukurbex.com/index.php?/topic/3603-cheap-offer-on-sd-cards-via-groupon-and-jessops/

I just ordered 3 8gb ones - £120 worht of cards for £18 ... get in


----------



## Bones out (Jan 4, 2013)

After 20 minutes of the site stating incorrect postcode, then putting a gap in the middle, I also have three on order 

Nice one fella....


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 4, 2013)

good stuff


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 4, 2013)

http://m.mymemory.co.uk/product?p=36259 try this


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice one sp


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32GB-SDHC...AsAccessories_MemoryCards&hash=item4ab949cd15

This is the one I have been using for 3 months now, and it has not failed me yet! I'd struggle to find a 32GB card that cheap!


----------

